# Down the River Up the Road



## RiverAndRoad (Jul 30, 2009)

So I was Googling on my book title (Down the River Up the Road) tonight and I found a listing for it under - hold your breath -

Amazon's "hot new releases" http://www.amazon.com/gp/new-releases/books/2160

I've cracked the stack at a whopping #45 !!  

Now the question is - Is the listing still current or is it a cached Google thing? It looks current but I'm not sure...

Very unexpected. very low listing but hey it's me, it's my book, and Amazon found me! So I'm happy!

Now with one more nickel I'll have two to rub together.......
Jeff


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Well hey there!!! Congrats and props to you Jeff. I hope it keeps climbing.


----------



## RiverAndRoad (Jul 30, 2009)

Dads, daughters, life on a ranch, kids in the mountains, love and romance.  Strong women. Salmon. Stanley. The Middle Fork.  Idaho. Fate (faith??) acting in mysterious ways. Little dogs, mountain horses, and some intrigue.  All this and more in Down the River Up the Road


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you selling the book a chapter at a time?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?_encoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Jeff%20Bach


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Forster said:


> Are you selling the book a chapter at a time?


Certainly looks like it .. only 13K

so, if it has 10 chapters, it's $10 (if it has the 40 of some recent one's I've bought ....)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The one chapter at a time approach completely turns me off.

I'd rather buy a complete book that has gone through the editing process, been tweaked, etc.

How do we know this won't be abandoned before the book is even finished?

No thanks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

CS said:


> The one chapter at a time approach completely turns me off.
> 
> I'd rather buy a complete book that has gone through the editing process, been tweaked, etc.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you here. I actually subscribe to a book to be published on line chapter by chapter. The first few chapters were on time, but then there was a big gap, and now, it's been over a year since chapter 6 (of a proposed 11 chapters) has been posted.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

CS said:


> The one chapter at a time approach completely turns me off.
> 
> I'd rather buy a complete book that has gone through the editing process, been tweaked, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.  I would just like to know how many chapters before I commit, and also if there will be an entire book available at some point.  JW.
thank you and welcome to the Boards.
deb


----------



## RiverAndRoad (Jul 30, 2009)

hmmmm......tough crowd 

I got the idea for serial publishing from listening to NPR.  They have a show that does one chapter at a time.

After getting infected with the idea from NPR, I knocked around and did some googling on various serial publishing topics to see what I could find.  There's about a 50/50 split between those who like the one piece at a time and those who don't.

What finally led me to try this one chapter at a time idea was an article (will post the URL if I can find it again) that suggested Kindle readers liked their reading in shorter bursts, more like a chapter at a time rather than the whole book at a time.

Sadly, as with so many other things, only the naysayers seem to be posting.....that's OK though, everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Does illustrate why change is so hard though  

I guess I better finish formatting the book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I am not a short story person and I'm not keen on serializations. So I'd be less likely to purchase a book that is, effectively, not finished yet -- which is what you get on a chapter by chapter basis. I mean, maybe you _have_ finished it, but, as others have said, we don't know that. . . so we have to ask ourselves "do we want to invest in something that might not ever be fully published?"

Also, as someone pointed out, at a buck a chapter that adds up to real money. . . .and we don't know how many chapters. If you look through the other authors' threads here you'll see that they're generally pricing their books well under $5 for the whole shebang. The reasoning is, if they're priced as high as big names, they won't get any play because folks are found to be unwilling to shell out $10 or more on an unknown author. (Heck, many are unwilling to shell out more than $10 on a well known author.) But for a couple of bucks we'll take a chance -- especially if the author is someone we've gotten to 'know' through their posts all over these boards. And subsequent books can be priced somewhat higher because now you have 'fans'.

The serial publishing might work very well on a site where you can price each chapter lower, but since Amazon's minimum price is 99 cents I just don't see it working well here. You'll find many of us are VERY conscious of how we spend our 'Kindle Kash'.

Also, please don't think this is "naysaying". We are generally HUGELY supportive of new authors here. . .the comments made are by way of giving you info so that you can become successful!

I'd also dispute that "Kindle readers like their reading in short bursts" comment -- in the most courteous and thoughtful manner, of course, and I realize it's from someone who is _not_ you.  It is true that most of us are the sort who will read any time we get 5 minutes to spare. But that doesn't mean we want to have a beginning, middle, and end all in that 5 minutes. Some here are short story readers but we are also a lot of 'gimme a BIG book' readers. Check out the Book corner forum and you'll see that there are several threads where people are asking for _loooong_ books. In fact, many love the Kindle because at allows them to now read long books (translation: big and heavy) just as comfortably as they can read shorter works. And at least once a week there's a comment somewhere on these board from someone who stayed up extra late to finish something. . . many of us _do_ want to read a whole book at a time!

So. If the book is finished. . .yes, I'd suggest getting it up and posted! Meanwhile, if you're getting sales with the serialization. . . .congratulations!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think that it is just the naysayers that are posting her on this subject.
We have had threads on this subject before that have lasted a long time with a lot of posts and many participants.
The result seemed to be that not many people on KB are interested in serialization.

Just sayin.......


----------



## RiverAndRoad (Jul 30, 2009)

I think one of those threads was part of my initial research.....

Can't find the article URL to which I referred earlier, but it was in the context of a person riding the train to work and wanting to have a short bit that fit that commuting sort of timeframe.

I'm definitely "listening" to what writers are posting on this thread.  Putting up the complete book is coming through loud and clear.

The biggest thing I've found so far in this process, as I'll bet most authors have found, is that the process of simply being discovered is staggering. That's what made being listed on the Amazon thing such a thrill for me.  I just looked again and my book (my chapter) is dropping . 

thanks to all for taking the time to write!

Jeff


----------

